# Nancy Pearcey



## Stephen L Smith (May 11, 2015)

Has anyone read Nancy Pearcey's books "Total Truth", "Finding Truth", and "Saving Leonardo". What did you think of them in terms of a Christian worldview? Would you recommend them?

Thank you.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 11, 2015)

As basic intro texts, they're solid.


----------



## ClayPot (May 12, 2015)

I've only read Total Truth. That book is excellent. It helps one connect Christian theology with how we view the world. It's a high-level book in that sense that it gives you the big picture. The nuts and bolts of identifying false worldviews is apparently in the newer book, Finding Truth.


----------



## nick (May 13, 2015)

I read "Saving Leonardo". I didn't agree with all of her conclusions, but wouldn't have an issue recommending it. A lot of good analysis of culture in there.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 13, 2015)

She is basically a Francis Schaeffer disciple (perhaps even converted at L'Abri If I recall correctly) and used to work for Chuck Colson.


----------

